# She' u bute!! YELLOW!!!



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 1, 2022)

Was blessed by this find. Had to share. May sell it. I purchased a collection with this pc in it. She is goergious! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2022)

INSULATORBOTTLE said:


> Was blessed by this find. Had to share. May sell it. I purchased a collection with this pc in it. She is goergious! Thanks for looking!


Do you there are enough bubbles in that bottle???   Terrific find.   Roy


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2022)

Roy said:


> Do you think there are enough bubbles in that bottle???   Terrific find.   Roy


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2022)

It could use some more bubbles, I think.


----------



## embe (Dec 1, 2022)

Not familiar to me.  What was in it you think?


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2022)

Any chance you could post a picture of the bottom?    Roy


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 2, 2022)

embe said:


> Not familiar to me.  What was in it you think?


This is a medical bottle that the government made for the Union army. 1860iish. SMOOTH BASE


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 2, 2022)

Roy said:


> Any chance you could post a picture of the bottom?    Roy


Hey roy. I can post more pics at a later time. It is a smooth base bottle. Civil war medical bottle for the Union army.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 2, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> It could use some more bubbles, I think.



Where would you put them?

Jim G


----------



## Fruitjar (Dec 2, 2022)

INSULATORBOTTLE said:


> Was blessed by this find. Had to share. May sell it. I purchased a collection with this pc in it. She is goergious! Thanks for looking!


Would be interested if you decide to sell. Any damage. More pics ?


----------



## chpcable (Dec 3, 2022)

INSULATORBOTTLE said:


> Was blessed by this find. Had to share. May sell it. I purchased a collection with this pc in it. She is goergious! Thanks for looking!


I’d definitely be interested in buying it. My cell is 412-287-4095


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 3, 2022)

This bottle should be run in one of the big bottle auctions.  It would do well.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 4, 2022)

Lip Chip…$5 start! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Vinewood (Dec 8, 2022)

If you han


INSULATORBOTTLE said:


> Was blessed by this find. Had to share. May sell it. I purchased a collection with this pc in it. She is goergious! Thanks for looking!


If you have not already sold it, my contact info is on our show flyer pictures here.


----------



## jimmydean56 (Dec 8, 2022)

INSULATORBOTTLE said:


> Was blessed by this find. Had to share. May sell it. I purchased a collection with this pc in it. She is goergious! Thanks for looking!


This is really a great find, especially still in one piece. They weren't too careful back then, everything went in the dump or outhouse. Someone may have been reusing it as glass was hard to come by during and after the war. Let me know if you want to "rid" yourself of this bottle of bubbles!


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 9, 2022)

Not sure but Im ganno look into it


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 9, 2022)

chpcable said:


> I’d definitely be interested in buying it. My cell is 412-287-4095


I will keep your number incase I sell it


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 9, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Lip Chip…$5 start! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No lip chip. Just some issues in the mold or pour.


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 9, 2022)

jimmydean56 said:


> This is really a great find, especially still in one piece. They weren't too careful back then, everything went in the dump or outhouse. Someone may have been reusing it as glass was hard to come by during and after the war. Let me know if you want to "rid" yourself of this bottle of bubbles!


will do and thanks


----------

